# Flashmen



## Spr.Earl (8 Jul 2003)

O.K. even this set of book‘s are not 
written by a Canadian,it‘s another good series 
of a fictitious charachter who‘s a real back stabbing swine,that lead‘s you from Europe to India,the North West Frontier all with the true Historical event‘s of the time.

If I remember it 13 paperback‘s in the series.

You learn to hate the swine!(Officer to boot lol)


----------



## Danjanou (8 Jul 2003)

Spr.Earl, the Flashman series fits here. (I‘m the moderator and until the good Mr Bobbit fires me I gets to make the rules). They‘re military, and the author bit refers to whose posting (eg you) as much as who wrote the book. 

They‘re a well written series, as is George MacDonald Fraser‘s other major work, his semi autbiographical trilogy "The General Danced at Dawn", "MacAuslan in the Rough", and "The Sheikh and the Dustbin."

So how about it you going to review any of the Flashman novels here?


----------



## Spr.Earl (10 Jul 2003)

Hi Danjou,
Exscuse my mistake,

 I loaned my book‘s out a long time ago and never got them back,such the life in the Army :>( when it come‘s to reading material.

 If I had them I would give a book review on each one,as you know once you pick one up you can‘t put it down!

 Thank‘s for the other book‘s by Fraser,I‘ll have to hunt them down if the Flashman series is anything to go by.


----------



## Danjanou (10 Jul 2003)

No problem, I‘ve lost count of how many loaned books (usually to soldiers) I‘ve "lost."

The General/MacAuslan series is three books of short stories loosely based on his own national service as a 2lt in the Gordon Highlanders after the end of WWII on garrison duty in Libya and later in Scotland.

Any military or ex military person will recognise the situations and the characters in them, especially if you‘ve served in a Highland unit.


----------



## Spr.Earl (11 Jul 2003)

I have another book,it‘s called:
The Battalion Of the Damed.

I forget the author,he changed his name and was living in the Far East after serrving his time.

 It‘s autobiagriphical about an ex Waffen S.S. soldier who was only in combat on the Russian front(he claim‘s),and his escape from Rumania to Germany,then with the help of the Odessa (yes they existed) he made to France and joined the Legion then on to Indo China in the Foreign Legion and how the French made a battalion of ex S.S. and the dreg‘s of Nazism  to fight the fight‘s the French would not or could not do.

 It‘s believible as my father as a young 19yr old joined the Legion and told me it was full of German‘s in the late 40‘s and early 50‘s.

 I read it a long time ago,like 20yrs? but what a history lesson.


----------

